# Advice On Smiths Braille Watch



## whatsthetime (Dec 26, 2011)

hi all,

relatively new to this forum and was unsure where to post this question.

i was looking for advice concerning a smiths braille watch

i have one of these watches in absolutely pristine condition apart from one problem which i hope someone like mel might be able to offe me a course of action.

the watch winds sets and works well but i have noticed that the hour and minute hands are not aligned correctly and when i wear the watch the hour hand is a little loose and consequently any sharp movement makes it jump around.

the minute hand is solid and keeps time as it should.

can i remove the minute hand and examine the hour hand as i remember mel stating they were in a fixed position?

will i have to ask a watch repairer to fix this and will he have the equipment needed to remove the minute hand or dare i try it myself?

any help would be greatly appreciated as i would like to wear this watch even though i am a fully sighted person (i just like the style of it).

please help!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You will need to take it to a watch repairer you could try Roy Taylor the owner of this forum [email protected]


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The hands on a Braille watch are usually fixed much more robustly than on a standard watch. On a Braille watch, they have to withstand actually being touched by the owner who references the position against the hour markers by touch :yes:

If one of the hands is loose, then they need to be removed and tightened and replaced. If Uncle Roy isn't tackling it, you could ask Steve Burrage at Rytetime, just google on "rytetime" for his website and contact him by email for advice.

The same thing happens on standard watches, but not as often as with Braille pieces, for that reason the hands are more substantial and fitted more strongly - also why Braille pieces tend to be cheap and cheerful, can replace the whole thing when busted!


----------



## whatsthetime (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks to both jot and mel for all their advice which i will take onboard.

can i ask mel to confirm his statement that these watches are "cheap and cheerful" and can easily be replaced when busted?

i only ask this as i googled smiths braille watch in the event of replacing my own, or one for spare parts, and they were far from cheap.

i know that the price sellers ask for, and the price they get are worlds apart, but i must admit i was very suprised at the asking price!

at those prices i think i will keep the one iv'e got and get it off to the watch repairer in the event of me causing more damage.

also can i ask the experts if these watches are common as you certainly don't seem to see a lot of them around? (unless i'm looking at the wrong places.

anyway! i love the look and style of this watch especially the flip-open hunter style crystal function and when worn it certainly attracts attention.

i may ask if it is possible to refinish the hands in black as i think it will look even better (and easier to read)

overall a quirky piece of smiths history and if you see one for a reasonable price please don't buy it because i will!

thanks again.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have acquired a couple of 'braille' watches over time. One is branded 'Zales', an American Dept. Store, and has a small (Ladies) 17 jewel Japanese movement stamped Morioka Tokei Inc.

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j276/julianlatham/IMGP2098.jpg

The other is a Smiths with (I think) a 15 jewel 'Made in England' movement.

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j276/julianlatham/braille.jpg

I did a quick search of completed auctions on ebay and the three 'Braille' watches had all failed to find buyers at the Â£90+ being asked.

Julian (L)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I'm not sure Mel was referring to the current market price of Smiths braille watches with his 'cheap n cheerful' comment.

More likley to be the original sales cost ? All Smiths are going up and up in price if you look at recent auctions.

If it's just the braille style that you like, check out "HMT watches for blind persons" on the 'bay. They're still going for not very much moolah.

atb,

Nick


----------



## whatsthetime (Dec 26, 2011)

yes! the smiths braille watch in the photo posted by julian latham is the same as mine.

i do realise that mel was more than likely referring to the original cost and lack of interest in these watches when new to the market but i think even he will be suprised at the asking price now.

i think that certain sellers of these watches are trying to capitalise on the sudden surge of interest concerning smiths timepieces.

regardless of price, or rarity, you are getting a great piece of smiths watchmaking history with these watches and i will keep mine forever.

very tactile, reliable 15 jewel movement,very robust (apart from the loose hour hand on mine) quirky hunter style opening feature ,nice enamelled dial and most importantly to me ( an historic example of one of many english watch movements.)

one more question that i would like ask is (any idea of the year of manufacture and any idea how to date a smiths watch?

i know mel said that they were manufactured until 1965 in this style but i would be interested in hearing of any dating codes etc. on smiths watches.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My "cheap 'n cheerful" comment indeed referred to the original cost - they were a limited production item compared with other *SMITHS* models due to the smaller demand, smaller market, appealing to only sight impaired or actually blind people. Some were sold through the various Blind Schools and Charitable organisations as well as individual shops in the jewellery biz.

Their price now will be high anyways because of the limited production, PLUS the interest in *SMITHS* as a make.


----------

